# Whats On Your Wish List



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres mine....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Too many things...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

yeah me too ,basically i want i want all watches cheap, expensive i dont care anymore ,my tastes change by the day .

but my biggest wish - i wish i could post photos properly.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't really plan ahead and tend to buy on the spur of the moment, but thinking about it I wouldn't mind a Breitling Avenger Skyland chronograph or an Anonimo of some sort.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin

I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin

I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin

I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin

I could go on.









Alasdair


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I had nothing on my wishlist... no grail anymore ...UNTIL i saw the Omega Chronostops and the Seamaster 300


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alas said:


> I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin
> 
> I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin
> 
> ...


Like this one


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

JoT said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin
> ...


there's something not quite right about that picture...

Wait a minute - no shirtsleeve!

Not a proper JoT Shot if it hasn't got a shirtsleeve.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I know it's something of a clichÃ©, but I really would like a Speedmaster moon watch.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Would like to get a Sinn Arktis, Sinn 757, Breitling Sea Wolf, Rolex SD and a Moon watch. Just a bit too expensive


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've got a spreadsheet with all of the watches I've got, all the ones I've sold, and my wishlist on different tabs. Yes, I do know that this is sad.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I have sort of two lists:

firstly a rather static, expensive "I'd really like to have but this going to be a long job" list that includes: JLC Reverso Duo; Zenith El Primero; original Heuer Carrera; Union Glashutte Power Reserve;

and secondly a more realistic "hmm, if one comes up I'd quite like list" including: various Sinns; Stowa Marine Original; Nomos; one or two Glycines; Omega speedy and a whole host of vintage

Finally there is the third list: this is the ones I actually buy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Having just got the top of my modest wish list - a Stowa Antea (I like clean simple uncluttered dials, definitely no chronos), I now find myself a bit like a drowning man, out of my depth - I don't currently have a target to lust over... except perhaps yet another Stowa, a Marine Original (but I'm a little reluctant to go for a third Stowa at the moment)

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like a Glycine Airman Pumpkin
> ...


Thats the one























Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> yeah me too ,basically i want i want all watches cheap, expensive i dont care anymore ,my tastes change by the day .
> 
> but my biggest wish - i wish i could post photos properly.


iKNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ABOUT POSTING PIC MATE


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

Alas said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


 Thats very yummy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> I've got a spreadsheet with all of the watches I've got, all the ones I've sold, and my wishlist on different tabs. Yes, I do know that this is sad.


But you're not alone, me too


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Seiko Marine Master and maybe a 6105-8000 from 1970, that'll do me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa marine original

Damasko DC56

Sinn U1

Not much to ask for is it?

Paul


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Mine changes all the time, maybe a reflection of how fickle I really am.







Last month it was an Oris Big Crown Classic, before that it was a Speedy Pro, before that a Sea Dweller. Now, of all things it's a CWC SBS Diver.

Andrew.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i too have a list of sensible ,and down right crazy list.

crazy= uboat (any of them really all nice),panerai(again most of them would do),omega(seamaster,moonwatch,or any of jonw,s collection.)roamer stingray.vintage navitimer.rlt 36 red bezel?.

sensible= seiko's-6139-6002 ,or a nice bullhead (although ive had a play with one recently and not quite big enough)rotary elite,casio super illuminator,even found a really nice sekonda in their new range its got the blue smiley face on it -its on my attainable list .

its just when ive got the urge or the cash i end up blowing it on alphas or something else that cropped up on the bay im distracted at the mo by bmx's .

timetraveller me and you buddy non photo posting club eh .


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

As I see my watch collection as a journey rather than a destination, my wish-list is never ending -I want to experience everything!!

However, I'm currently very taken with the *Breitling Chrono Avenger *and the *Omega SMP Bond Chrono *- may consider trading up my Sinn 103 for one of those in the not too distant future...

Like the Pumpkin by the way chaps. Received an Airman 2000 Purist in the post today, so just trying to train my eyes to the 24 hour dial!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> I've got a spreadsheet with all of the watches I've got, all the ones I've sold, and my wishlist on different tabs. Yes, I do know that this is sad.


Dave,

Please try to get out more









On wish lists

Sinn EZM1 as i have never seen one and i want know what the fuss is about or a Sinn 903 Lemania 1873 hand wound 24hr.

Martin


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm.... Im kinda with Guy - i see this as a journey, tho i keep picking up hitchhikers... hmmm....

Id like to sell some... to pay my credit card.... (Please visit the sales forum guys...  )









And like Mart.... Id like an EZM1....







in fact if we're 'wishing'.... well... id really like one for the original price...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mart broad said:


> Dave,
> 
> Please try to get out more
> 
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

heres another.....wouldnt mind this one

(photo used without permission from the RLT photo gallery!)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Struggling with this ever since the SMP arrived...find myself staring at the watch box thinking, "What's missing?". I don't really have any cool vintage stuff, so perhaps an oldy or two.

On the higher end, I do desire a Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph, and an IWC of some sort.

Also, wouldn't mind picking up an "American" diver...Marathon SAR, Ocean 7, or maybe a Scorpion...something big and tough.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> On the higher end, I do desire a Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph, and an IWC of some sort.


Ooh, that reminds me - money no object, I'd love an IWC Ingenieur - not a realistic aspiration at the moment though!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession but not yet mine, my `realistic` wish list is fairly mundane; an Aristo Aquaristo 3H30 diver, Aristo U-Boat 3H17R (full lume) O&W Mirage III, black dialed Breitling shark, maybe a Pepsi RLT-20 & possibly a vintage Omega


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > On the higher end, I do desire a Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL, Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph, and an IWC of some sort.
> ...


Well in that case ... and a Blancpain ... definitely on the "first" list though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession ..... *


I wonder what a "***" is?









The suspense is killing me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession ..... *
> ...


oh, the **** is quality!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession ..... *
> ...


..and how do you explain this? "in my possession but not yet mine"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> ..and how do you explain this? "in my possession but not yet mine"


Strange statement I agree ... especially given hippies views on property rights


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is mac a "hippie"

BTW the **** is exellent


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> is mac a "hippie"
> 
> BTW the **** is exellent


Does a bear sh*t in the woods?









But mac has a *** not a ****


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > is mac a "hippie"
> ...


i thought it was a ****........well it really is a nice piece though, wouldnt mind one myself


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

I am not greedy









4 or 5 Anonimo's

4 or 5 IWC's

2 or 3 Glycines

3 or 4 sinns

2 or 3 Vacheron-Constantin's

a couple BRM's

the list gets bigger every time you guys post a picture


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession ..... *
> ...


cant keep a secret.......here it is....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

a bit "blue sky" at the moment but one of these would be nice 

picture nicked


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession but not yet mine, my `realistic` wish list is fairly mundane; an Aristo Aquaristo 3H30 diver, Aristo U-Boat 3H17R (full lume) O&W Mirage III, black dialed Breitling shark, maybe a Pepsi RLT-20 & possibly a vintage Omega


you've got all the alpha's then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession ..... *
> ...


`***` is an ex-plaything of some forumers











JoT said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > ..and how do you explain this? "in my possession but not yet mine"
> ...


I`ve had it on approval while the owner has been away











mrteatime said:


> is mac a "hippie"


An ex-hippie, man











mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Stupid Boy




















pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well apart from the `***` which is in my possession but not yet mine, my `realistic` wish list is fairly mundane; an Aristo Aquaristo 3H30 diver, Aristo U-Boat 3H17R (full lume) O&W Mirage III, black dialed Breitling shark, maybe a Pepsi RLT-20 & possibly a vintage Omega
> ...


Not yet, they`re on my `Intend to get list`


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

colinryan said:


> I know it's something of a clichÃ©, but I really would like a Speedmaster moon watch.


Unfortunately, one is never enough...









I'd like the speedmaster auto with the Lemania 5100 movement in the original speedy-shape case.

And a dateless Seadweller.

and a (old style) IWC wossname - the one with the external bezel. with a bracelet.

that'll do for now!

-- Tim


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Red Rekord!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

To start with the watches that I own; but are not currently with me









As for others, a Sinn Chrono and the next RLT hand wind Chrono


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Far too many to list!!!!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

The Jaeger Duometre. Unfortunately will remain a wish for the rest of my life...

Decided, today I start to play loto.

Bertrand


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

in_denial said:


> And a dateless Seadweller.


Er.... no such thing... unless I missed it.... do you mean the 5513, 14060 - ie non date Sub?



in_denial said:


> and a (old style) IWC wossname - the one with the external bezel. with a bracelet.


GST Aquatimer 2000m?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Far too many to list!!!!


If pushed, then it would have to be a Fortis B42 Cosmonaut Automatic Chronograph. With or without alarm not fussy!!! (internet pic)










p.s. Found one of these (replica as they prefer to be called!!!) on an online auction site that was being sold as an IWC. Is nothing sacred anymore?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Far too many to list!!!!
> ...


I didn't mean listed as an IWC. The IWC name was printed on the dial instead of Fortis!!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JonW said:


> in_denial said:
> 
> 
> > And a dateless Seadweller.
> ...


One of these?


----------

